# Red and White Pine Lakes



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So my brother and I were thinking of making the hike one day this summer when the snow melts up to these two lakes. Has anyone ever done it before and fished them? The hike looks like I'll definitely have to eat my Wheaties, but I was hoping to catch a few high mountain trout up there. Does anyone know if it will be worth it? Feel free to PM me if you would prefer, I don't want to make anyone mad over hot spotting on these two lakes. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.

Gary


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I have ventured up there numerous times. Since both trails are on the north side of the mountain you will most likely have to wait until the end of June if you don't want to hit any patches of snow. They are great hikes, and there are Cutthroat in the lake, however I have never caught one there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Uhhhh????? :| 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=25028


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I know Nortah, I did post this in multiple locations hoping to get everyone's opinion that might not have seen the other one too. But by the way, you are a stud, thanks for always replying and having such good advice. I do really appreciate it and if you ever need anything, by all means don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey thanks, I was a little confused but you are right. Not everyone sees every thread. Hope you get up there and take some good food!


----------

